# Evaluation of nondestructive testing methods for the detection



## أبو الجووج (21 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم،
هذه مقالة عن تقييم طرق الفحص من دون إتلاف في مجال فحص نقاط الاتصال في جسم الطائرة،
الملخص:
Experiments have been carried out to determine the viability of using nondestructive testing (NDT) techniques to detect active fretting
processes and detect the presence of fretting damage on the faying surfaces of aircraft fuselage joint structures. A number of small specimens
representing an element of an aircraft fuselage joint were subjected to fatigue, monitored during loading and inspected after loading,
to determine the ability of various NDT techniques to detect fretting damage. These specimens were composed of two sheets of Al
2024-T3 fastened together with rivets, and the fretting damage expected to occur on hidden surfaces of this structure.

وأعدكم إخواني بالمزيد إنشاء الله!

أدعو لكم بالتوفيق!​


----------



## Ahmed Abuhajjeh (23 يناير 2007)

طول عمرك كبير يا أبو الجووج


----------



## الشخيبي (23 يناير 2007)

*جزاك الله خير...وجعله في ميزان حسناتك....*


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (30 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور اخي العزيز


----------



## goodzeelaa (21 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## miniawyyy (22 فبراير 2007)

thnxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## omelkorah (22 فبراير 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

